# Fry starting to die



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

My Balloon Molly Fry are nearly a month old now and appeared to be doing great. They're about 3/4 inch long.

3 days ago I fished out a dead one, then again yesterday and now today.

They are in a nursery tank with a small 'trickle' filter, heater and a bunch of Elodea. The water parameters are good, 0 Ammonia 0 Nitrites. I feed a small pinch of fry flake food maybe 5-6 times a day.

I do a 50% pwc twice a week & a syphon when I see gunk on the bottom.

Dunno what to do. I'm not toooooo bothered but would like to have an idea as to what's causing it please :fish9:


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Try doing WC a little more often. I usually do about 30-40% every other day in my tank. Maybe the ones dying off are the weaker ones, who knows. Maybe somebody else will chime in with an idea. 

Personally I keep my fry tank around 80 degrees or so, feed the 3-4 times a day a varied diet of baby brine shrimp, dalphia, and crushed flakes, and do the WC as above, and haven't lost any yet.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The ballon molly is a deformed man made fish.It is not a naturally occuring molly.They are "compacted" into a "stunted " body where organs and the general "structure " of the fish are not what would be considered normall,or healthy.
You are not alone having these fish,but all "ballon" fish ,whether mollies,german rams.....,are not natural and therefore will have issues.If you end up with anything over 25% I would consider it a "sucess".
What size tank are the fry in?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Depending on tank size they may just be too overcrowded. I think I would up the air / circulation and make sure you add enough salt.

Also, flake food, big no, no. Use BBS or decapsulated brine shrimp. 

Any questions email me at [email protected]
p.s. Have Endlers for sale or trade.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> The ballon molly is a deformed man made fish.It is not a naturally occuring molly.They are "compacted" into a "stunted " body where organs and the general "structure " of the fish are not what would be considered normall,or healthy.
> You are not alone having these fish,but all "ballon" fish ,whether mollies,german rams.....,are not natural and therefore will have issues.If you end up with anything over 25% I would consider it a "sucess".
> What size tank are the fry in?


5 gallon. I have picked out the 'best' 3 & put them in with the adults. There was another dead this morning, so I'm afraid the Angel fish is a happy boy today. I won't try to keep them again. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

henningc said:


> Depending on tank size they may just be too overcrowded. I think I would up the air / circulation and make sure you add enough salt.
> 
> Also, flake food, big no, no. Use BBS or decapsulated brine shrimp.
> 
> ...


I have been giving them frozen daphnia & bloodworm in jelly. Mostly crushed flake tho as I understood this was ok


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They"re not dieing because of what you feed them!The 5 is a little small for raising fry,but also not the end of the world if watercganges are provided.Basically a fish that shouldn't be sold!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

it will be good to cut back on the feeding 3 or 4 times a day is plenty,with such a small growing on tank also more water changes are needed ,


----------

